# PC sissies still not releasing description of Eaton Centre shooting suspect



## novasteve

Eaton Centre shooting kills one, injures seven as police hunt for suspect | Posted Toronto | National Post

That might offend someone's precious wittle feewings. Better to let the killer go free and  make it harder to find him because someone's wittle feewings!

PC prancing sissies should be commit mass suicide so non retards can live life  unharmed by the insanity of PC liberal sissies.


----------



## Luissa

Description of the shooter you mean? Not shooting?


----------



## PoliticalChic

novasteve said:


> Eaton Centre shooting kills one, injures seven as police hunt for suspect | Posted Toronto | National Post
> 
> That might offend someone's precious wittle feewings. Better to let the killer go free and  make it harder to find him because someone's wittle feewings!
> 
> PC prancing sissies should be commit mass suicide so non retards can live life  unharmed by the insanity of PC liberal sissies.



Does this change your perception of what a remarkably poor job the Fourth Estate does?

Mine, neither.


----------



## novasteve

A suspect has been arrested. STill no description or anything.

I suppose they'll have a star chamber for him so that no info ever gets out because of prancing sissy pf fuckfaces are too afraid they might lose a feel good moment about multiculturalism?

my pwecious wittle feewings!


----------



## Luissa

Why are making a mall shooting a political issue? Get a life.


----------



## tinydancer

Aye curmba. I was waiting for this to unfold. I wanted it to not be true.


----------



## tinydancer

Luissa said:


> Why are making a mall shooting a political issue? Get a life.



Luissa with all due respect, we are the land of "no shootings" because assholes like David Miller (former mayor in Toronto) banned hunting within our quadrants.

The freaking moron idiot banned legal gun clubs (you know the type that truly shoot at the Olympics)  to make himself seem better for banning gun violence in Toronto.

I didn't type that. Watch yourself girl. You messing with me?


----------



## tinydancer

novasteve said:


> A suspect has been arrested. STill no description or anything.
> 
> I suppose they'll have a star chamber for him so that no info ever gets out because of prancing sissy pf fuckfaces are too afraid they might lose a feel good moment about multiculturalism?
> 
> my pwecious wittle feewings!



Odds on jamaican.

any one want to put money up?


----------



## bayoubill

first time I've ventured into the Canada forum... and of course I have no idea what anybody's talking about... but I imagine I'll agree with whatever td says...

eta: I've heard that Canada is doing away with their pennies... that makes me sad... nothing I love more than getting the occasional Canadian penny in my change...


----------



## MaryL

I read the article, and the flurry of comments related to the shooting. Some people seemed more concerned with the alleged race of the criminal than the welfare of the victims.  If the shooter is dark skinned, so what? What difference does it make? Facts are facts. Second of all, if nobody had guns,  that might make mass shootings difficult for the perpetrators, don't ya think? Seems there is a double standard here on both points, racial sensitivity and gun control. Touchy touchy.


----------



## eots

tinydancer said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> A suspect has been arrested. STill no description or anything.
> 
> I suppose they'll have a star chamber for him so that no info ever gets out because of prancing sissy pf fuckfaces are too afraid they might lose a feel good moment about multiculturalism?
> 
> my pwecious wittle feewings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odds on jamaican.
> 
> any one want to put money up?
Click to expand...


you have some gay white guy eating people and karla Holmoka Living free with her baby ! after raping killing and torturing children and you worried about Jamaicans ??


----------

